# Bremskraft



## cocktailmaschine (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einem JUFO Projekt, bei dem eine Schüttelbewegung realisiert werden muss. Das mache ich mit ner Lineareinheit und nem Drehstromasynchronmotor, der von einem FU angesteuert wird (SINAMICS G110)

Ich habe viele Anleitungen und Websites durchforstet und habe keine Information darüber gefunden, welche Bremsmomente x eine DC- oder Compoundbremsung mit dem motor y erzeugt werden können. Ich bin eigentlich auch auf der suche nach einem Verhältnis, welches man auf jeden motor anwenden könnte (beschleunigungsweg=Bremsweg*x) irgendwie ein ungefährer Anhaltspunkt wäre echt nicht schlecht.

vielen dank schoma im vorraus

PS: wenn es darum geht den Bremsweg zu ermitteln, dann kann man das natürlich empirisch machen, weiß ich, aber ich würde es gerne ausrechnen (ist auch für ne Theorie<arbeit wichtig)


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2010)

cocktailmaschine schrieb:


> ich arbeite gerade an einem JUFO Projekt, bei dem eine Schüttelbewegung realisiert werden muss. Das mache ich mit ner Lineareinheit und nem Drehstromasynchronmotor, der von einem FU angesteuert wird (SINAMICS G110)


Jugend erforscht die Schüttelbewegung?
Lineareinheit und Drehstromasynchronmotor? 
Ich finde manchmal geht die Automation zu weit. 
Einfach von Hand schütteln bis es nicht mehr tropft. 

Nicht ernst nehmen. 
Herzlich willkommen im Forum.


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Februar 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht bei der konkreten Fragestellung helfen, mich interessiert aber, wie du diese Schüttelbewegung durchführen möchtest.
Ist auf der Lineareinheit ein Gefäß montiert, das geschüttelt werden soll, ähnlich eines Cocktailshakers? (Stichwort: Cocktailmaschine  )
Das würde dann bedeuten, du möchtetst mit dem Schlitten der Linearachse hin- und herfahren?


----------



## Deltal (6 Februar 2010)

cocktailmaschine schrieb:


> , welche Bremsmomente x eine DC- oder Compoundbremsung mit dem motor y erzeugt werden können.



Bei beiden Verfahren entsteht viel Wärme im Motor. Also sollte man bei größeren Lasten lieber die generatorische Bremsung nutzen.

Ich denke mal die Grenzen liegen in der Mechanik und im Motor.

Habt ihr das schon fertig gebaut oder plant ihr noch?


----------



## cocktailmaschine (6 Februar 2010)

@trinitaucher
alles ganz richtig, wir fahren das Ding im geschlossenen zustend hin und her.

kannst ja mal nen Blick drauf werfen (wir sind schon weiter als das dort zusehen ist): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXxCEiWIsGU

@Deltal
tja, größere Last ist ja relativ
bei uns werden 1,7 kg mit 39m/s^2 auf ca. 4m/s beschleunigt. Und, jain wir bauen noch, es ist momentan die frage wie lang wir die linearführung lassen.

@alle
nun gilt es, damit wir den verfahrweg möglichst kurz halten können, den schlitten möglichst schnell abzubremsen. Den motor kühlen wir zusätzlich mit einem Lüfter (ich weiß nicht ob dann noch bedenken wegen der wärme nötig sind), eine mechanische bremse kommt aus kostengründen und wegen zu geringer dynamik nicht in frage.

in erster linie geht es aber auch darum den bremsweg "ungefähr" auszurechnen

@Delta
hab ich das richtig verstanden, dann die generatorische bremsung mehr kraft entwickelt? oder sollen wir die "nur" wegen der wärmeentwicklung im motor nutzen?


----------



## Deltal (6 Februar 2010)

Also wie lange ist dann ein Weg.. 100ms? Also ich denke nicht das selbst mit DC Bremsung usw der Umrichter einfach viel zu langsam ist. 

Imho war die max. generatorische Leistungabgabe immer geringer als die max. Leistungsaufnahme.

Bei solchen Aufgaben mit einer hohen dynamik benutzt man in der Praxis Schrittmotoren oder Servos. Noch passender wäre ein Linearmotor.

Bitte nicht hauen, aber wenn der Verfahrweg immer gleich ist, wie wäre es dann mit einer guten alten Kurbelschwinge? Die Amplitude könnt man mit dem Motor+ Fu eigendlich ganz gut regeln.


----------



## cocktailmaschine (6 Februar 2010)

jaja, ich bin kein schlägertyp 

jufo ist ja hauptsächlich da, um was zu lernen (zumindest für die teilnehmer)
das mit schrittmotoren zu macchen war auch der erste ansatz, danacch kam Kurelschwinge und bei der jetzigen lösung sind wir stehen geblieben, weil wir die umsetzten können

Wir wollen jetzt nicht unsere ganze planung über den haufen schmeißen, da wir schon die meisten komponenten liegen haben. dann er eben langsamer shaken. :sm15: die praxis wird dann ja zeigen ob wir uns dmit zufrieden geben können.

mich interessiert jetzt nur, ob es für den Bremsweg irgendwelche Ansätze zum berechnen (oder meinet wegen auch nur abschätzen) gibt. irgenein anhaltspunkt

vielen dank sschonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Proxy (6 Februar 2010)

Problem bei so eine Linearantrieb ist wie bestimmst du die Position wo er gerade steht. Da du die aktuelle Position benötigst zur Berechung bis wann er bremsen muss bzw. wenn du sowas schon hast kannst du das den Umrichter gleich selber steuern lassen. Bei so einer Dynamik ist es sehr schwer die Position zu steuern. Bzw. worüber gebt ihr die daten wann er stoppen soll ect.


----------



## cocktailmaschine (7 Februar 2010)

@Proxy

ja, die aktuelle position erfaassen wir mit einem Referenzpunkt+inkrementalgeber, diese beiden sachen werden von einer mini SPS erfasst. Die signale für die richtungsumkehr werden wir jedoch nicht über die Sps ermitteln, sonderrn mit 2 Sensoren, die jew am ende der Lineareinheit sitzen. Von daher, ja wir werden den FU das selbst machen lassen.

Doch eigentlich: wollten wir das die sps machen lassen, das kommt aber darauf an, die befehle zur richtungsumkehr würden wir dann über schwellwerte ermitteln, doch diese werden ja nur einmal pro zykluszeit überprüft und da unsere sps nicht sehr leistungsstark und unser programm sehr umfangreich ist, würde die sps das signal wohl erst an den FU weitergeben, wenn es zu spät ist:sm4: doch das konnten wir eider noch nicht testen (bzw. die zykluszeit konnten wi noch nicht ermitteln)

Die berechnung soll nicht die sps oder der FU machen. Die wollen wir machen und außerdem ist die auch noch für die theoretische abhandlung. Die sensoren werden an der Linearführung dann so positioniert, dass der FU das signal zur richtungumkehr rechtzeitig bekommt. Sie sind an aluprofilen montier, mann kann sie also leicht verschieben.

also z.B. sowas: wenn ich den weg x benötige um z.B. 3m/s zu erreichen, brauche ich den weg y um den stillstand zu erzielen. Ein erfahrungswert würde schon weiterhelfen. Wenn mich nichts täuscht, dürfte dieses Verhältnis von beschleunigungsweg (mit maximaler Beschleunigung) und bremsweg (mit maximaler Bremskraft) ja immer gleich bzw. ähnlich sein, zumindest für die konstellation: Drehstrohmasynchronmotor+FU

Wenn hier irgendwo ein denkfehler drinne ist, dann weißt uns bitte darauf hin.

Achso, zum Vertändniss hilft bestimmt, das mit dem schlitten auch verschiedene Positionen angefahren, deswegen ist diese ganze geschichte mit dem inkrementalgeber ohnehin schon vorhanden.

@Proxy: fehlt noch ein glied in der Erklärungskette?


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, die Theorie wird sogar noch wesentlich komplizierter und ihr müßt extrem vereinfachen. Wenn ich das Video sehe, dann ist das Ganze ja ein Schwinger, mit mehreren beweglichen Achsen (Linearachse und Drehachse mit dem Shaker und Flüssigkeit im Shaker). Wenn der FU genug Power hat und schnell genug regelt ok, aber wenn nicht, wird das Ganze nett einschwingen und zwar niemals gleich, da die Drehachse mit dem Shaker ja völlig unbestimmt in ihrer Lage ist. Also berechnen könnt ihr da nur mit der Annahme, daß die Masse auf der Linearachse punktförmig und fest montiert ist. Oder ihr habt einen sehr fähigen Mathematiker, der fette Differentiale mal eben so löst und selbst da wird das nicht unbedingt lösbar sein. Also gleich auf die Vereinfachung hinweisen, bei der Theorie!!!


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir das video so anschaue, denke ich, dass es für das Ergebnis des Shakens sinnvoller wäre, wenn der Topf nicht schwingend aufgehängt ist. Durch den Schwinger wird sich das System wie Ralle schon meinte, bestimmt einschwingen aufgrund der Fliehkräfte.
"Shaken" beruht ja darauf, dass man den Kübel schneller oder entgegengesetzt zur Bewegung der Flüssigkeit bewegt. Ne Resonanz in der Flüssigkeitsbewegung erzeugt.

Ich würde den Shaker in der Halterung gut fixieren und dann den FU mit extremsten Rampen zwischen den Endschaltern fahren lassen. Also nix mit Bremsung. Die Endlagen als Richtungsumkehrsignal nutzen und gut is.
Das sollte jeder FU heutzutage doch hinbekommen, solange die Mechanik mitmacht, oder?


----------



## cocktailmaschine (7 Februar 2010)

@ ralle wie gesagt, wir sind schon weiter, asl das dort zusehen ist. der schakerbecher wir fest arretiert (der ist mit seiner welle noch mit nem getriebemotor, der auf dem schlitten ist verbunden) und zwar mit seiner symmetrieachse parallel zur bewegungsrichtung (wie im realen leen halt auch geschaket wird, nur icht vertikal sondern bei uns horizontal)
der becher wird dazu natürlich auch verschlossen. der drehwinkel vom becher wird über ein poti erkannt. Nach dem schütttelvorgang kippt er den inhalt auch aus (rampengesteuert), ist schon ganz ausgefeilt. wenn der wettbewerb stattgefunden hat, wir auch mehr auf youtube zusehen sein

@trinitaucher

ja, die mechanik hält das aus, der schlitten wir auch von 2 synchron betriebenen zahnriemen mitgenommen und alles ist mit 30ger aluprofilen gebaut, da ist auf jedenfall stabilität drinne
hab ich das richtig verstanden? direkt richtungsumkehr ohne bremsvorgang extra einzuleiten?

danke, es hat doch noch ein glied in der erklärungskette gefehl


----------



## Deltal (7 Februar 2010)

Wenn ihr die Teile also SPS, FU und Motor habt, solltet ihr einfach mal einen Versuch fahren und versuchen den Motor mal so schnell wie möglich Pendeln zu lassen. Eventuell auch mal probieren den nur mit zwei Relais oder Schütze vor und zurück fahren zu lassen.


----------



## cocktailmaschine (7 Februar 2010)

kann ich dafür den FU hochfahren (auf maximalleistung) und dann zwischen FU und Motor die relais für die richtungsumkehr? denn wir haben später nicht vor die maschine mit drehstrohm zu betreiben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2010)

cocktailmaschine schrieb:


> kann ich dafür den FU hochfahren (auf maximalleistung) und dann zwischen FU und Motor die relais für die richtungsumkehr? denn wir haben später nicht vor die maschine mit drehstrohm zu betreiben



absolut nein, die richtungsumkehr muß der Umrichter machen und
darf nicht über eine Wendeschützschaltung erfolgen. Das ist ja 
Steinzeit.
Ich würde auch kein normalen Motor nehmen sondern ein servo.


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2010)

cocktailmaschine schrieb:


> kann ich dafür den FU hochfahren (auf maximalleistung) und dann zwischen FU und Motor die relais für die richtungsumkehr? denn wir haben später nicht vor die maschine mit drehstrohm zu betreiben


Nicht mit einem Relais, sondern direkt am FU die andere Drehrichtung anwählen, dann regelt der FU selbständig mit seiner Bremsrampe ab und beschleunigt in der anderen Drehrichtung wieder.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass alle FU's einen Eingang zur Drehrichtungsvorwahl haben. 
Manchmal ist es nur ein Eingang, z.B.: High ist vorwärts und Low ist rückwärts


----------



## Proxy (7 Februar 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehe du hast einen Umrichter und einen Geber mach des doch mit der Technologiefunktionalität des Umrichters so dynamisch bzw. so gut berechnet wie über den Umrichter wird es nie gehn. Dann machst du in den FU einen Schrittkette die er abfahren soll und du hast kein problem mehr mit Zeitlichen abläufen. Dafür reicht aber kein G110 sondern du brauchst einen S110. 

Ich hab schonmal Bremswege berechnet mit Brems- und Beschleunigungsrampen. Ich kann dir sagen das ist nicht komisch da du mit verschiedenen gewichten andere Bremswege hast und wenn du nicht sehr genau aufpasst regelt sich dein Shaker tot.


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Februar 2010)

cocktailmaschine schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig verstanden? direkt richtungsumkehr ohne bremsvorgang extra einzuleiten?


Klar. Der Umrichter macht das mit der Bremsung schon allein, wenn du ihm ne andere Richtung vorgibst. Das sollte eigentlich jeder günstigste Umrichter können.
Allerdings sollteste schon nen ausreichend dimensionierten Bremswiederstand dran habe.

Die Hauptsache bei eurer Maschine is doch "shake it, baby" .
Haste schonmal ne Barkeeper gesehen, der den Kübel behutsam hin- und herbewegt?


----------



## Deltal (7 Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist halt ob der FU überhaupt eine so kurze Rampe erlaubt.. ich denn den Siemensumrichter jetzt nicht, aber meistens ist so 100ms die kleine Rampe die man einstellen kann. (Und selbst wenn man 0s einstellen kann wird der Umrichter immer noch eine Rampe fahren).
Hatte erst kürzlich einen Fall, wo ich Schütze gegen einen FU tauschen sollte.
Hab alles so klein eingestellt wie es ging (+FU größer und Bremswiderstand) aber die Schütze + mechanische Bremse war einfach viel schneller. (ging um etwa 100ms jeden Takt)

Deswegen probiert es mal aus. Ich denke vom Schütteln wird nur ein "leichtes Schwenken" übrigbleiben.


----------



## cocktailmaschine (7 März 2010)

also, vielen dank für eure ganzen Ratschläge und tipps.

ich habe mich mal dem vorschlag von Delta angenommen und es einfach mal ausprobiert:

das ergebnis ist, find ich, überwältigend . der FU kann rampen weit unter 10ms fahren (mann kann die rampen zwar auf 0 stellen, aber er fährt ja trotzdem eine). Man kann die rampen dann in 10ms Schritten hochschrauben. Ich hab für die "schüttelbewegung" die Hoch- und Rücklaufzeit nun auf 30ms gestellt, da bei 0ms die Erschütterung in der Maschine bei der Richtungsumkehr einfach zu heftig war.
Der Bremsweg selbst hält sich auch in grenzen (gerade mal 30mm bei 300mm beschleunigungsweg)

Resultat für mich ist: auch wenn es unprofessionell erscheint oder nicht erwünscht ist, eignen sich solche Preisgünstigen bauteile sehr gut für so eine Lösung mit relativ hoher dynamik


----------



## cocktailmaschine (5 April 2010)

falls es noch irgendwen interessiert das ergebnis zu sehen, der kann dies hier tun:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Cocktailmaschine


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 April 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Jugend erforscht die Schüttelbewegung?
> Lineareinheit und Drehstromasynchronmotor?
> Ich finde manchmal geht die Automation zu weit.
> Einfach von Hand schütteln bis es nicht mehr tropft.
> ...





Wie man sieht, haben die Beiden es richtig gemacht...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch meinerseits!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2010)

cocktailmaschine schrieb:


> falls es noch irgendwen interessiert das ergebnis zu sehen, der kann dies hier tun:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cocktailmaschine



Klar interessiert das!  Schöner Beitrag im Fernsehen, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## lubof (5 April 2010)

ist doch mal ne schöne sache, zu sehen dass man helfen konnte und damit auch die jugend unterstützt hat


----------

